# Know of a Pokemon Tabletop Game?



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

My current DnD campaign is ending and I am looking for something new. I was thinking a pokemon RPG would be cool. I am looking for something similar to the D20 system, or even the D6 system. I was thinking about adjusting ASB, but that would be amazingly difficult and I wouldn't have time. Anybody know one that's been made already?


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmmm I can only think of Pokethulhu, but that's not exactly Pokemon, just mostly a parody/inspired by it.

What I've been doing, though, is making custom monsters and races based on Pokemon (I could dig up a few if you're interested) for D&D 4e. It's a lot of fun, actually...been thinking of making a thread to post my stuff in for it.

As well, a google search pulled up this, but I'm not sure how complete it is.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Though I'm old school and not really into 4e. Newest I go is 3.5. I will have to investigate that one you linked later, the work computer blocks it. Stupid blocking system. 

Pokemon just sounds fun, you know, nostalgia and everything. I am still trying to insert ASB into some sort of system. But converting is going to take a while, but it is a convenient place where all moves and potential ideas are lopped together.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 30, 2011)

There's a _lot_ of Pokémon D&D projects out there in various stages of completion. I haven't looked seriously into them, but a quick search scared up a couple that look decently well-done:

http://pokemondtwenty.wikidot.com/start
http://www.scshop.com/~ritaxis/
http://s4.zetaboards.com/Pokemon_Tabletop/topic/7919834/1/


----------



## Phantom (Apr 30, 2011)

Hmm I like the first one that Negrek posted. I will tell everyone how they all run.


----------



## Minnow (May 1, 2011)

/tg/ made a pokemon tabletop game; I've checked it out. It's pretty cool, they've got several hundred pages of rules between the player's handbook, gm guide, and pokedex. Here. Might be fun?


----------

